# my 200 is gonna come home!!!



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

so a couple of months ago some one gave me a 90 200 turbo. it had problems ofcourse and tonight after ripping it to pieces i finally found out why the windshield wipers wouldn't work. lucky for me i live in the ogden, utah area and TAS automotive is near by where Brent the mad scientist speaks fluent audi helped me nail down the problem. some dink unplugged the six pin behind the instrument cluster














so after much searching and tearing apart i plugged it back in and viola! wipers. i'm really excited about driving her up our wonderful canyon roads once i get the rotors turned and get some fresh pads. from there its just a major clean up job.


----------

